# R15+ 1:43 scale model



## RS4pilot (Apr 19, 2000)

Spark has recently released the R15 + in 1:43 scale. I received mine earlier this week.



















Here it is with a 2009 R15


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've got to pick one of those up. I just ordered a 1:18 of the 2009 car too but they don't have a 2010 car yet that I'm aware of.


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

very nice! where'd you order from?


----------



## mal4ugan4o (Nov 18, 2009)

really nice models...


----------

